# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Some Flowers - W.B. Keckler

## Rebele

fur petals, pith
on palm

boy-soft skin
smeared with starry gel

hot pink feather-tongued
starfish
masturbating

Look here! 

occult
unzippered
handshake
lanolined :) 

oh, that tarantula crawling for
baby-skin ears
downy
listening

Next to innocence

a blood-turgid tongue
arches to creme
lips pursed

fuschia one licking
salt & cocaine
Thursday-
binger

Then the inevitable

sexual elegys
purple moan
weeps bareback

Eros-in-the-saddle

tigrish hunger
delicately bruised satisfaction

are these only flowers?
        spreading desire 

or a disease
called efflorescence??? 


boy girl  licking starpoint tears off labia
hej, we believe
becauce- 

it weeps open 

(!!!)

----------


## Veshtrusja

i think im still too young for this type of poetry

----------


## D&G Feminine

> i think im still too young for this type of poetry


lol

and u're funny too, or you just thinking out loud...

----------


## Leila

Dua ta fotografoj kete poezi.
Mos me bej te te dua. Jam perfectly happy me indiferencen.
:)

----------


## Gle_VL

bo bo bo ka ikur rinia shqiptare per lesh ... gjunah per kok te gruas...... Bravo Bravo rebele.... hallall......

----------


## selina_21

> bo bo bo ka ikur rinia shqiptare per lesh ... gjunah per kok te gruas...... Bravo Bravo rebele.... hallall......





PS: Me te vertet .................me vjen shume keq ... qe ka shku per L

----------


## StormAngel

(explicit content)
I don`t want to be erased! :D
I`d rather to that,then someone else.

Nice one Rebele.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

"Flowers...basically have sex everyday..." -Professor Arena...pauses "this week was valentine...did anybody got flowers?" :D ...sorry sa pash flowers me kujtua kapitulli i angiosperms...and this quote from my teacher :P

Poezite e tua jane shume te vecante Rebele...vec ata qe perdorin menyren tende mund te te kuptojn me mire...se basically si veshtruesia i find it confusing :)

me pelqen fjalet qe perdor.

keep it up ^_^

----------


## ChuChu

Jim Morrison meets....the end (loool)

----------


## kulla

O heathenly father and wilderness of hey! lightloined I read instead of lanolined and loved it. I don't know why. the third cat I'm gonna get I'll call it lolita. and apologies for letting the lo out loud. gorgeous flowers, for whomever.

----------


## Rebele

Veshtruese, it's Ok- we all bloom at different times.

Leila, I'm perfectly fine being a wallflower :) 

kulla,  funny you shoul say, because my fifth cat paused briefly by the dish drain without knocking down the herbal shampoo bottle. Then she peered at the curious creature who willingly wets her hair.  She deserves stems, not flowers.

----------


## kulla

rebele, say hello to your sixth cat, and w.b. keckler too from me.

----------


## kulla

Anna Akhmatova to Her Lover


  Then it grew so cold only.
Our machines survived.
To fight on.
A carpet of small dead creatures.
In the forest we loved.
Please don't start.
A Proof Engine.
Unless you have many Afterlives.
To end this. 

W.B. Keckler

----------


## anja bojku

youthfull need to impress and shock!  Trying too hard for my taste, but still I may see some allegory in there somewhere, otherwise where's the poetry?

Dhe to 'bloom' domethene tja heqesh gjene me te shijueshme te jetes: misterin e dashurise?

Nah, too ordinary and everywhere per mua.  Nje teme origjinale te lutem, se vetem me seks na jane mbushur trrute ktej.  Por prap nuk te hell komplet sepse loja me fjalet, dhe fjalet qe perdor dhe si i perdor (the way you situate  them) eshte shume krijuese.

----------


## xhiko

> youthfull need to impress and shock!  Trying too hard for my taste, but still I may see some allegory in there somewhere, otherwise where's the poetry?
> 
> Dhe to 'bloom' domethene tja heqesh gjene me te shijueshme te jetes: misterin e dashurise?
> 
> Nah, too ordinary and everywhere per mua.  Nje teme origjinale te lutem, se vetem me seks na jane mbushur trrute ktej.  Por prap nuk te hell komplet sepse loja me fjalet, dhe fjalet qe perdor dhe si i perdor (the way you situate  them) eshte shume krijuese.


probably the best comment I've read, I lift my hat off to you anja bojku

----------


## Henri

Anja, ke të drejtë, loja me fjalët është shumë krijuese (sesi tingëllon në shqip kjo fjalia jote Anja, si e marrë hua :)), aq krijuese sa më bëri për një çast të habitem se sa ndryshim ka gjuha e përdorur në krijim me gjuhën e përdorur në biseda të tjera. Megjithatë, kur lexova komentin e Kullës, sikur m'u qartësua ca pikëpyetja. 

E vetmja gjë që më ngushëllon sadopak ndaj "zhgënjimit" është fakti se Rebele nuk e ka pohuar kurrkund që ky krijim të jetë i saji - përkundër ajo vetë shprehet që është vetëm njëra nga lulet përbërëse të klimaksit të këtij krijimi - drethka dmth. E unë shpresoj që kjo është në fakt e vërteta, e jo fakti që Rebele kopjoi një poezi të Keckler dhe e solli këtu midis nesh duke e paraqitur si të sajën, hë Rebele, ti si thua?

----------


## anja bojku

S'i vura   re fare qe titulli i boardid trregonte qe k'to sjane krijesa te Rebeles.  E keqkuptova, por gjithsesi prap eshte nje poeme shume ordinary per koherat tona.  I vetmi origjinalitet mund te mbahet tek loja me fjalet.  Si teme, eshte banale dhe feminore (childish).

----------


## Henri

Anja, nuk është faji yt e dashur. Ti nuk e vure re sepse Rebele fillimisht nuk kishte vënë asnjë shënim se kjo poezi nuk ishte e saj (as se kjo poezi ishte e saj). Edhe titulli i temës është ndryshuar më vonë, pasi ti e kishe shkruar postin tënd. Titulli origjinal i temës ishte "Flowers".

----------


## kulla

since I love praise,  and you called me "i mall", anja I owe you one.

pith on palm

can it be?
vulgarity?
no hang on. it's in english. and the sound is so soft and dewey (or is it spellt dewy). sweet and flowing. am i still saturated, over indulged in the albanian of it all? i don't know. whoever is keckler, don't sound like albanian to me, though he knows aphrodites. and by that don't mean that all muses belong to albanian, but that the allegory of the language, to rob henri for nothing, climaxes into a weeping orgasm of belief in the vagina of a flower. i'm not tired by this kind of poetry. it relaxes me. I'd say is the best poetry I read in english since the gambling muses of bukowsky. 

there buzzes a certain insecurity about beliefs in keckler, at least with the two poetry that are here. he seems to play with it trying to impose a certain reality in the reader. "we believe, because it weeps open". and just as a verse might be, at least on a poetry about the fauna, belief belongs to birds and bees and is lost in eter. 

and what about coke? that's a bit tough to sniff unless it comes from blue leaves. even that, doesn't justify, nonetheless, i reserve judgement. because it reminds me buadliere, poe, opium, morals. it happens. just like poetry.

----------


## ice_storm

> fur petals, pith
> on palm
> 
> boy-soft skin
> smeared with starry gel
> 
> hot pink feather-tongued
> starfish
> masturbating
> ...


Ma Cocone ste dija kaq ..... dmth

ma perkthe ne shqip ta kuptoj pastaj ta them se çfare :p

----------

